# Anyone ever Venture to Thunder Horse?



## Redfox217 (Aug 21, 2005)

I'm currently on Thunder Horse doing some work on there maintenance compter systems. Seen quite a few nice size fish in the water and a lot of bait. Had the pleasure this morning of watching Mahi Mahi pick off bait fish. What a site!! Although the water is a little rough out here now, the waves are aound 14ft and expected to be at 18ft by saturday. Man what I would give for a rod and reel right now. lol


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

pretty cool, can you take any pictures and post from out there??? how far is it from the closet port??


----------



## panamajack99 (Jul 8, 2004)

What ever did they figure what caused the listing?


----------



## Capteddie (Dec 5, 2004)

I fished thunderhorse before it half sank at night one time. I ended up leaving after no action but man is it one big *** rig.


----------



## Redfox217 (Aug 21, 2005)

Angler 1 said:


> pretty cool, can you take any pictures and post from out there??? how far is it from the closet port??


I believe we are about 90 miles from New Orleans and 70 miles from the furtherest point of LA


----------



## Redfox217 (Aug 21, 2005)

panamajack99 said:


> What ever did they figure caused the listing?


valve probelm I believe. Been Down in the pontoons that were fill with water and what a site. The lost a million dollar ROV that was riped from it bolts. The area were the ROV was was totally destroyed by the water.


----------



## Redfox217 (Aug 21, 2005)

Capteddie said:


> I fished thunderhorse before it half sank at night one time. I ended up leaving after no action but man is it one big *** rig.


yeah it is very large. At any give time there are 470+ people on board. They actually had to had 2 new lifeboats and 5+ life rafts. All the extra people are from the listing, once first oil the POB drops to about 240.


----------



## Redfox217 (Aug 21, 2005)

Just went out and took another look. There are hundreds of ribbon fish in the water along with a smaller fish, maybe a blue runner, dunno


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

Hey Redfox, Can you take pics?


----------



## Redfox217 (Aug 21, 2005)

We have to use an explosion proof camera out here and it does not have a flash. but once the sun breaks through i'll try my best to get a few. I have a few of the Rig and a few fish from early if yall want to see those.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Post what you have and thanks.


William


----------



## jaredchasteen (Jun 15, 2005)

how did you get that gig.(fixing computers on oil rigs) ? I would love to see the pics


----------



## Redfox217 (Aug 21, 2005)

jaredchasteen said:


> how did you get that gig.(fixing computers on oil rigs) ? I would love to see the pics


I work for the company that built all the data for BP offshore rigs Marlin, Pompano, Mad Dog, Holstein, Horn Mountain, Thunder horse and Atlantis. I'm out cleaning up some data they have.


----------



## jaredchasteen (Jun 15, 2005)

Redfox217 said:


> I work for the company that built all the data for BP offshore rigs Marlin, Pompano, Mad Dog, Holstein, Horn Mountain, Thunder horse and Atlantis. I'm out cleaning up some data they have.


Nice, i fix computers and networks but i dont get the pleasure? of being offshore that much.


----------



## tunastuna (Dec 20, 2004)

jaredchasteen said:


> Nice, i fix computers and networks but i dont get the pleasure? of being offshore that much.


Do you work for BMT or SMS? 
I've done some work for TH. Currently working on Atlantis.
I've done some data analysis for TLPs in the past. I bet we know some of the same people.
-tunastuna


----------



## DavidG (Feb 28, 2005)

Redfox,

Are you part of BP crew or Pride? I've got some equipment on the drillfloor, spent time in Okpo and in Ingleside on the rig and actually had a call from a couple of ETs earlier today.


----------



## panamajack99 (Jul 8, 2004)

panamajack99 said:


> What ever did they figure what caused the listing?


???


----------



## Redfox217 (Aug 21, 2005)

DavidG said:


> Redfox,
> 
> Are you part of BP crew or Pride? I've got some equipment on the drillfloor, spent time in Okpo and in Ingleside on the rig and actually had a call from a couple of ETs earlier today.


I actually work for Baker, i spent time in ingleside as well. Nov, Dec and Jan of last year


----------



## Redfox217 (Aug 21, 2005)

here ya go a collection.


----------



## Redfox217 (Aug 21, 2005)

The S-92 Heli had to return to the platform because it blew a turbine, they had to repair the heli on the helideck. Happened about a 1 1/2 months ago

97 foot mark under water

snow back last dec.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Lance, Man you should be fishing the THUNDER H. not working on it


----------



## Redfox217 (Aug 21, 2005)

I'll try and get some picks of the fish once the sun is a little better


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Red,

thanks for the pictures, looking foward to more once you get them..


----------



## Redfox217 (Aug 21, 2005)

yeah, it's nasty out here now, it cold, windy and rainy


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Just sling a bait over the side


----------



## Redfox217 (Aug 21, 2005)

yeah i know I wish i could, I just got back in from outside. Tried taking some pics but this camera sucks *****. Some type of large fish is picking off the ribbons and other bait fish. They will not come close enough to the surface for be to get a good luck, all i see it large silver blobs. and like this morning bait EVERYWHERE


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Proly those nasty marlin. When you see tuna I'll get the boat and meet you there.


----------



## Redfox217 (Aug 21, 2005)

i'll keep a look out tonight Alex


----------



## Tom Hilton (May 24, 2004)

*Thunderhorse*

Howdy,
Here's a couple of shots that point to what looks to be conditions for some outstanding fishing out at Thunderhorse right now. There's an incredible rip extending in an arc around Thunderhorse (marked by the arrow on both images). This rip is on the outer fringes of the loop current shown in better detail on the altimetry image, and is positioned very favorably inside the cyclone. Let's go!!!

All the best,
Tom Hilton


----------



## thefishingmusician (May 26, 2004)

Tom, you have the coolest toys


----------



## Redfox217 (Aug 21, 2005)

Waves are a little high out here right now, the Crew boats will not even run and they sent in a floatel yesterday. This thing is rocking. Waves are nasty and the weather is worse.


----------



## Redfox217 (Aug 21, 2005)

found some more pics i had taken

S-92 coming in.
S-92 landing.
Lifeboats and one of many pigeons.
Supply vessel
anchor chains - each link weighs 331 lbs.
Enterpise Drilling ship


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Keep them coming


----------



## Redfox217 (Aug 21, 2005)

This is the forecast for the next couple days


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Wow, Sure Would Like To Sea Picture Of The Ruff Seas With The Crew Boat Rocking Around, Thanks Keep Em Coming


----------



## Marlintini (Apr 7, 2005)

redfox,


thanks for providing the conditions and also the photos. how long will you continue to work out there? maybe this summer? keep the updates coming.


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

Cool pics, Thanks for showing them to us.. you need to smuggle a rod and reel and a box full of jigs out there..


----------



## Redfox217 (Aug 21, 2005)

Marlintini said:


> redfox,
> 
> thanks for providing the conditions and also the photos. how long will you continue to work out there? maybe this summer? keep the updates coming.


Right now i'm here until Dec. 20th. But I'm working on getting a job with Bp on Thunderhorse. Looks really promising. The position i'm trying to get was held my a friend and the maintenance lead, wants me so hopefully that will happen. If so I will be one of the scheduler/planners on thunderhorse. And i'll keep you all updated of the conditions


----------



## Redfox217 (Aug 21, 2005)

Angler 1 said:


> Wow, Sure Would Like To Sea Picture Of The Ruff Seas With The Crew Boat Rocking Around, Thanks Keep Em Coming


They have sent most of the boats in because of the weather, but we do have some supply boats coming out so i'll see about some pics


----------



## Capteddie (Dec 5, 2004)

Being a charter boat based out of Venice I would love having you out there all the time be nice for some real time reports.


----------



## Redfox217 (Aug 21, 2005)

I'll make sure I keep everyone updated!


----------



## Redfox217 (Aug 21, 2005)

Found some more. Hope you enjoy!

1. dual derrick
2. seatrax crane
3. TH at the Korean docks
4. the top of the pontoons
5. 2 of the floatels - Uncle John and Polar King - 3 weeks ago Polar King took multiple waves over the Helideck(Box) because it tried to ride out a cold front....it goes in now lol
6. BP Atlantis on its way from Korea.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Quick question.

Are labor costs so high in the U.S. that BP can build these overseas and ship them to the GoM cheaper than building it here?


----------



## Redfox217 (Aug 21, 2005)

have not idea.. But the did pay for a ship like the one that brought over Atlantis to be widened and lengthened. o yeah and I went out taking some newer pics, i'll post them later.


----------



## tunastuna (Dec 20, 2004)

WilliamH said:


> Quick question.
> Are labor costs so high in the U.S. that BP can build these overseas and ship them to the GoM cheaper than building it here?


Labor is only one small part of it. The biggest reason the semi's and spars are built overseas is because of better shipyards. U.S. shipyards can't build such big platforms, they primarily focus on jackets and can build some TLPs. The shipyards in korea and Europe are better equiped (technology and knowledgable workforce)to build such large structures. Plus, the water depth at these ship yards is deeper. U.S. shipyards, either build ships for the U.S. Navy or "small" ships for the population. I don't think any ship yards on the Gulf Coast have the capability to build, they're too shallow and too small.

Why invest the money here to build or improve a ship yard, when it's cheaper somewhere else? (Less regulations)
Hope this answered your question.


----------



## tunastuna (Dec 20, 2004)

Redfox217 said:


> I actually work for Baker, i spent time in ingleside as well. Nov, Dec and Jan of last year


I meant to ask you if you worked for BMT or SMS. I asked someone else in my haste.

The data your cleaning up is drilling data or floating system data ( ballast tanks, draft measurement, acclerations, pitch, roll, DGPS) for the VMS?

I work with this type of data and I didn't know Baker was involved with such. Let me know if you get a chance.

-tunadstuna


----------



## Redfox217 (Aug 21, 2005)

tunastuna said:


> I meant to ask you if you worked for BMT or SMS. I asked someone else in my haste.
> 
> The data your cleaning up is drilling data or floating system data ( ballast tanks, draft measurement, acclerations, pitch, roll, DGPS) for the VMS?
> 
> ...


Bp uses a CMMS system called MAXIMO, which keeps track of Equipment, Inventory, PM's, Job Plans, Labor records, Purchasing and a few other. Baker took the P&ID and load ALL the equipment on the structure into MAXIMO. Pride is currently in control of the Warehouse and they are using it to order items. I;m here to clean up some data and take care of some other stuff, out here i'm know as the MAXIMO Guru, or the MAXIMO Guy lol.


----------



## tunastuna (Dec 20, 2004)

Redfox217 said:


> Bp uses a CMMS system called MAXIMO, which keeps track of Equipment, Inventory, PM's, Job Plans, Labor records, Purchasing and a few other...


Thanks for the info. Not the type of data I deal with. Still very interesting and a difficult job in keeping track of all the equipment and SIMOPS.
I'll keep an eye out for you.
Take care out there.
-tunastuna


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Thanks.

_The shipyards in korea and Europe are better equiped (technology and knowledgable workforce)to build such large structures._

I sure hope this is not a factor. If it is that's really disapointing . . .



tunastuna said:


> Labor is only one small part of it. The biggest reason the semi's and spars are built overseas is because of better shipyards. U.S. shipyards can't build such big platforms, they primarily focus on jackets and can build some TLPs. The shipyards in korea and Europe are better equiped (technology and knowledgable workforce)to build such large structures. Plus, the water depth at these ship yards is deeper. U.S. shipyards, either build ships for the U.S. Navy or "small" ships for the population. I don't think any ship yards on the Gulf Coast have the capability to build, they're too shallow and too small.
> 
> Why invest the money here to build or improve a ship yard, when it's cheaper somewhere else? (Less regulations)
> Hope this answered your question.


----------



## Redfox217 (Aug 21, 2005)

new pics all taken today

1. chain holder
2. crane rear
3. crane front
4. Enterprise in the weather
5. front of derrick TH sign
6. Behind this door was water durning the list. this is a watertight door on the port side


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

WilliamH said:


> Thanks.
> 
> _The shipyards in korea and Europe are better equiped (technology and knowledgable workforce)to build such large structures._
> 
> I sure hope this is not a factor. If it is that's really disapointing . . .


It most certainly is true. The Finnish are especially good at building such large structures.


----------



## Redfox217 (Aug 21, 2005)

more....1. Mahi mahi that has been hanging around
2. same one
3. moonpool again
4. 1 of 2 radars
5. underneath 1 of the derradks
6. New style Billy Pugh


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Where's your rod? MAXIMO


----------



## Redfox217 (Aug 21, 2005)

more....

1. million dollar ROV used to be here, was on the side that was under water, it riped it off, now reside 6000 feet under. 
2. another of the same area
3. the ROV on the other side, the one that was lost was just like this, they have one on the port side and one on the starboard size
4. ROV winch.. This was on the other as well and as well resides 6000 feet under
5. Stair case ino pontoon, Th has 2 of these, 234 steps
6. the temp quarters added after design because they needed more room for poeple.


Hope yall enjoy!!!!1


----------



## Redfox217 (Aug 21, 2005)

on othe fish. I'm about 80feet in the air so that is a large fish


----------



## DavidG (Feb 28, 2005)

Red,

You working for Bill Arch. at BP?

_"The shipyards in korea and Europe are better equiped (technology and knowledgable workforce)to build such large structures.

_I sure hope this is not a factor. If it is that's really disapointing . . . "

Most of the new build semis are built in Korea or in Singapore. These facilities have the drydock and fabrication facilities to build such large structures. Most if not all of the drill equipment is built in the US with a smaller portion built in Norway and UK/EU. A few jackup rigs are built in the states, at least 6 will be built in the next 2 years between the Keppel Fels yard in Brownsville and Rowan's yard in MS.


----------



## Hang Time (Jun 14, 2004)

Great pictures! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## newman (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the pics...it is getting me ready for my lump trip!


----------



## Redfox217 (Aug 21, 2005)

DavidG said:


> Red,
> 
> You working for Bill Arch. at BP?
> 
> ...


naw i'm working for the Maintenance lead Murray Warren


----------



## Reel Screamer (Jun 8, 2004)

That Dorado has to be 5 foot long!!!!


----------



## Redfox217 (Aug 21, 2005)

yep, i'm 80 foot in the air and he is 10+ under the water. he has been swimming around a few days, rides the wave current and picks of bait when ever he want it.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

throw him a line


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

I couldn't do that kind of work. I would have my face in the water trying to bite a fish
How can you contain yourself MAXIMO?


----------



## Redfox217 (Aug 21, 2005)

Alex, it's so hard. Hell with all the bait in the water it would be fun just catching bait. The last few days there has been a lot of bait in the water. Seen quite a few big "Shadows". Gonna have to find out when the dump the food over and go and check it out.


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

RED,

thanks for all the pictures, how high do you estimate the waves in the picture??


----------



## Redfox217 (Aug 21, 2005)

12 with 14's every once in a while, the Platform has been rocking all day. I keep sliding around in my chair.lol


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

Spent some time there this June on my 27' Blackfin along with Ernest and SSNJohn from 2Cool. The supply boat/crew boat Cajun Express kept running us off because of divers in the water. Alot of whiskey since then, but I think we caught wahoo and dolphin, couldn't get closer than a mile though. Spent the preceding night at Devils Tower spar to the west/northwest which was good for tuna. Merry Christmas/Happy Chanuka, I'll be back next summer on our new to us Hatteras.-Tom


----------



## Trey C (May 21, 2004)

*I remember that night...*

I remember that night at Devils Tower Kinja, it is killing me to know that big dolphin is just swimming around out there and no one is doing anything about it....

Trey


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

That was a good night Trey, another one for the memory log. I hear John has finally settled with his ins. co. and fixin to repair the Reel Cowboy. Any updates? I'm docked for the next month or so. Gutted the interior of the Capt. Morgan and replacing all fabric/cushions, wallpaper, countertops and flooring. What is a man without a project ayway? -Tom


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Good times. Trolling the scattered grass with 7 lines working and only a capt. and 2 crew who had been up all night either catching tuna or enjoying the roll. 

John moved his boat to a joint in the Kehma area for some repairs at one time not to long ago. Last I heard, he was getting it ready for a "winter" layup during which all the repairs were to be completed. 

I think this the approach to TH in the a.m. (but maybe not, it kinda runs together) along with John holding a tuna caught by our disabled angler


----------



## SSNJOHN (May 21, 2004)

*Trey C*

Trey,

Didn't recognize your handle until you replied to Kinja's post. That was a night to remember. Believe it was 12 - 15 's. That is the Blackfin would roll 12 degrees one way and 15 the other, then have a little snap at the end.

Enjoyed the experience with you all. Hope we can do it again. Was wondering what was left of Port Eads.

What happen to John's boat?

SSNJOHN


----------



## Trey C (May 21, 2004)

*Ssnjohn*

That certianly was a week to remember in Port Eads, esp since it is gone now, I do have a bunch of pictures taken from a freinds plane of the port eads area, PM me and I will send them to you.

The "Reel Cowboy" fell from its cradle lift at the house a coupla monthes ago, I just hauled it from Kemah to Seabrook last week to get started on it. Me and John are driving to Destin, FL friday morning to pick up the new Glacier Bay, we should be back sunday with it...

Trey


----------



## Redfox217 (Aug 21, 2005)

Capteddie said:


> Being a charter boat based out of Venice I would love having you out there all the time be nice for some real time reports.


Well, Capteddie.... I will be out there all the time now, was just hired on with BP for planner/scheduler for Thunder Horse. So whenever anyone needs a "real Time" report of conditions out there you all know where to find me.


----------



## tpope (Sep 10, 2004)

Congrats on the new job.

Capt Eddie is so bizy fishing right now that he is not getting on the boards or answering email.


----------

